# Waiting Completed.



## Josh1r (15 Aug 2007)

I just called the Mtl Recruitment Center, turns out I was just accepted today, September 10th in Borden is my BMQ date!!!  :warstory:

26 days left to go and I am out of here!  ;D (Mod edit: one smiley would suffice)

THANKS to everyone who took the time to answer my questions, Good luck to all the future recruits.  

NCM Infantry RCR that's me.  8)


----------



## Agent-0 (15 Aug 2007)

The waiting isn't over yet, as you still have to wait for that day that you ship out to BMQ.

But since you have accepted the offer, at least it won't take as long. Time seems to be flying by for me since I got the call for the offer. Seems like yesterday pretty much.

Anyways, enjoy the rest of your summer if you can and keep on training and such, as I have been doing.

Cheers!


----------



## laviolette (16 Aug 2007)

hey  im doing my BMQ september 10th in borden too... seeya there! 

i cant wait to go either..


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Aug 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## deedster (16 Aug 2007)

Congratulations Josh!


----------



## Josh1r (16 Aug 2007)

laviolette said:
			
		

> hey  im doing my BMQ september 10th in borden too... seeya there!
> 
> i cant wait to go either..



Where you coming from? I live on the southshore of Montreal.


----------



## laviolette (16 Aug 2007)

Josh1r said:
			
		

> Where you coming from? I live on the southshore of Montreal.



im coming from ottawa!


----------



## armyrules (16 Aug 2007)

Have fun on course Josh you'll have a blast on BMQ! Good Luck


----------



## Josh1r (17 Aug 2007)

Im sure I will  ;D, My cousin is coming down from Saguenay 6 hours north of montreal in Quebec to start his BMQ on sunday so I am driving him to St-Jean on saturday to wish him good luck and say good bye!

He is Joining as Infantry for the Vandoos
I am Joining as Infantry for RCR

I may actually make a request to be on his base that way we could both go on tour together, but I wont count on it  :blotto:


----------



## AverageJoe (17 Aug 2007)

Josh1r said:
			
		

> Im sure I will  ;D, My cousin is coming down from Saguenay 6 hours north of montreal in Quebec to start his BMQ on sunday so I am driving him to St-Jean on saturday to wish him good luck and say good bye!
> 
> He is Joining as Infantry for the Vandoos
> I am Joining as Infantry for RCR
> ...



Eh?!?!? How do you know that you are RCR? Am I the only one that has been sworn in but still doesn't know which regiment/battalion I will be assigned to after basic?


----------



## Josh1r (17 Aug 2007)

AverageJoe said:
			
		

> Eh?!?!? How do you know that you are RCR? Am I the only one that has been sworn in but still doesn't know which regiment/battalion I will be assigned to after basic?



Well it all started at the interview, when they said hey Josh, where would you like to go? Then followed by 2 options, Rcr or Alberta so I said Rcr and that's where I am going to be after my training. OR so I believe  :


----------



## AverageJoe (17 Aug 2007)

Josh1r said:
			
		

> Well it all started at the interview, when they said hey Josh, where would you like to go? Then followed by 2 options, Rcr or Alberta so I said Rcr and that's where I am going to be after my training. OR so I believe  :



Damn I've been shafted. ???


----------



## Agent-0 (20 Aug 2007)

I actually got a call a few days after my interview by the PO who interviewed me. I was told that I was merit listed, along with some other things.

He also asked me where I'd like to be posted, and I told him. I don't know if that is where I will end up though, no guarantees yet.


----------



## muahaha (20 Aug 2007)

I just got the call im getting sworn in on aug 30. wow what a rush just getting the call.


----------



## Agent-0 (20 Aug 2007)

I got the call at the weirdest time.

It came on a late Monday afternoon. I had tried to call the recruiting center a few to get an update on the status of my application. I didn't think I was going to get through, so I decided to try one last time. As soon as I picked up the phone (cordless) it started to ring. Call display said "Government of Canada," needless to say, I knew exactly what it was for.

A very exciting moment, I must say.


----------



## kincanucks (20 Aug 2007)

AverageJoe said:
			
		

> Eh?!?!? How do you know that you are RCR? Am I the only one that has been sworn in but still doesn't know which regiment/battalion I will be assigned to after basic?



Lets see.  How about you are going to be an officer and he is going to be a NCM.  I wonder if that makes a difference?  When and if you pass the training you will be assigned to a Regiment/Battalion.


----------



## laviolette (21 Aug 2007)

muahaha said:
			
		

> what a rush just getting the call.


i have to agree with that one... i was so speechless when i was talking to the recruiter. and after that i was in shock. i didnt know what to think or what to do next lol.


----------



## aesop081 (21 Aug 2007)

laviolette said:
			
		

> or what to do next lol.



Pushups, situps, running.......


----------

